# Discrimination suit filed against Earls Restaurants



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

I was reading the local weekly rag, when I spotted a half page ad regarding Earls Restaurants. It appears two people filed a grievance with the B.C. Humans rights tribunal (BCHRT). It seems that Earls is selling "Albino" rhino beer and "Albino" chicken wings. This seems to have offended, embarrassed, a few customers who have the genetic condition called albinism, they lack pigmentation in eyes, hair, and skin. Whenever someone ordered an "albino", they thought that it was humiliating. So, to show support of our brethren, I will now refer to all "albino" fish as "pigment challenged". Pigment challenged bristlenose, Pigment challenged tiger barbs, pigment challenged sharks, pigment challenged guppies. I have lived in the lower mainland for almost all my life, and I love the ethnic diversity that we have in our province. We are they only place in the world, where there are so many different races and religions, where everyone gets along. That is why I think that BC is the greatest place to live in the world. I am "color" blind. I think that in this day and age, political correctness has gone overboard. So, if I have affended anyone with this post, I apoligize. :lol:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

PC is nonsense, I don't believe in it at all. As long as you are respectful to others and their beliefs, it shouldn't matter.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Totally agree Chris! lol not sure how to respond to this myself. but I think you are right about political correctness going overboard. Personally I think that is ridiculous people would be offended over the use of the word "Albino" in this case . Humans are not the only one with this genetic condition & as far as I can see were not the ones referred to to begin with. I do not understand where they feel they had any reason to be offended let alone file a grievance, unless they think they can somehow profit from this. I think if anyone should be filing a complaint, it should be the Rhino's and chickens lol. I guess some people just have nothing better to do in life except look for a reason to complain. Just MY 2 cents


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

You know, if people really have THAT difficult of a time with the "albino" term, then maybe they should change it to something they would better prefer. It's like how they call midgets "little people" now. It'd be far easier changing a term used for humans, than it would be trying to change the thousands of creatures out there who are classified as albino.

Also, these people really need to suck it up and learn to be happy with themselves. There's no sense in griping and complaining about something you can't fix. Might as well embrace it and say, "Hey. Look at me. I'm unique, and I love it." Sounds to me like they're relying on other people's opinions too much to be offended like that. You don't see gingers out and about trying to bring everyone down because of their lack of soul! I'm just joking, of course


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

It is a lot of free advertising for Earls. They have had Albino Rhino beer for decades. I don't find it demeaning.

I guess people with this condition probably face discrimination & I feel for them but this complaint seems a waste of the tribunals time.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

raeven said:


> You don't see gingers out and about trying to bring everyone down because of their lack of soul! I'm just joking, of course


MYTH: Gingers don't have souls.

FACT: Gingers receive a freckle for every soul they steal.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I am going to join the lawsuit on behalf of my albino BNP`s.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. what a load of crap, do you see white people being offended when someone orders white wine. or white carp, better not order any black angus steak. and the list goes on and on. some people have nothing better to do then complain. Get a life. and that's my two cents. Cheers


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

This is pretty ridiculous...its not like the term is offensive in anyway. It's the scientific term for it, it would be like being insulted if somebody called you a **** sapien.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

them vertically challenged ribs must be itching to get in on this lawsuit.

as for PC, often times its confused with racism and prejudice. I think its a rather annoying error people make. Take stereotypes for example, it is not politically correct to say them most of the time, but most of the time, stereotypes are not racist as people love to yell out. Its just like south of the border, people are jumping at the chance to tar and feather anyone who they can remotely call a racist because they think it makes their prejudices less noticeable. (i think its a perverted spinoff of the save others to be saved mindset). Often times stereoptypes relate to shared features of a majority, or personality traits from one region, sex, race, religion or what not.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

hey ginger is offensive term. i have red hair. not cool!

haha just kidding. honestly a names a name. who cares!


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i think it all boils down to usage. ANY term can be offensive if it is used maliciously, just as any word can be used as a term of endearment if that is how it is truly meant. this case is an obvious plea for attention from someone whose time would be better spent serving a cause with some merit. the owners of earls must be ecstatic though, you can't BUY this kind of publicity.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

I am going to sue the Browns Social Club in Surrey!!


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

You know, I was talking to my boyfriend a while back about how people are trying to handle racism these days, but a lot of times it ends up turning right back around and becoming an issue again.

He was telling me that it's actually more difficult to be a white male these days, and some of the reasons he mentioned were these.

Imagine what it would be like if someone decided to make a white only college. Naturally this would cause an uproar and would be filed against for discrimination. However, there are quite a few black colleges out there, and yet there doesn't seem to be an issue about it.

Another example was how a men's only gym isn't allowed to exist without women putting up a fight for it. Same story, it's discrimination and yada yada yada. If taken to court, the women would most likely win. Yet there are literally thousands of women-only gyms out there. Look at Curves, or Fit For Women. 

I'm not a racist person in any way, shape, or form. I truly do believe in equality. If one group of people can have something, then others should be allowed the same respect. It's a shame it has become such a tender subject, to the point where now people are actually terrified of doing literally ANYTHING that could possibly come across as offensive. In my eyes, everyone just needs to ease off and stop trying to make it seem like everyone is out to try and insult you. Race isn't a color, folks. It's human.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

IMO, Cash grab. Albino is not a racist term as far as I am aware. If you want racism, watch CNN.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Haha, this discrimination suit seems to be one of the least divisive issues on the news recently! I've seen the article on cbc.ca, and the usually divided and argumentative comments section is entirely united in saying this issue is a waste of time. The article in the Province generated user responses that were entirely one-sided, and this post is going in the same direction! Everybody is producing great arguments and examples about why this is a stupid lawsuit, and nobody other than the complainants seem to support it...

I'd like to thank the whiners for bringing us all together! :bigsmile:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

"Frivolous" is the best term I can remember that describes this nonsense.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, when I read the story in the paper I thought the two complaintants were just trying to get publicity for themselves. They were like "What's next? Albino hamburgers?" Yum, white coloured hamburger patties. Mmmmmmm.

Stupid frivolous law suit. Hopefully they have to cover the legal fees themselves.


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

> It is a lot of free advertising for Earls. They have had Albino Rhino beer for decades. I don't find it demeaning.


 i find it quite delicious.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

That is very interested, I think you are forget about Deaf people, Wheelchairs, Blind people and etc. 

Black, Yellow, White

Does not matter perfect humans and disability humans and race human are the SAME. We have only ONE red blood. 

What is wrong with them? 

I agreed with you about BC is an awesome place but what is wrong with them?


----------

